# Evga Precision 1.8.1 help!



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys now that I have my GTX285 folding at night around 12hrs nightly. I've wanted to keep a check on my temps. I'll be honest, I've not been keeping up with it while not folding. I remember Evga's Precision tool showing temps on the gpu before, but since i've updated to the latest version. I don't see where the temps are being monitored? 

 I've gone through the settings, and I still don't see the option to enable GPU temp status? Also, I've got the vanilla GTX285 with the core clock 648 OC to 702 with the shader clock linked. I've not really pushed this card. Do you think I can squeeze some more out of it with the stock cooler? I've not touched the memory what should I shoot for?  Thanks guys for all of your help!  Below is a pic of my precision tool. 

Edit: I want to setup a profile for gaming and folding. So, any help on settings for both would be great! thx!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 13, 2010)

Click on tool icon then monitoring tab...check boxes you want enabled. 

Also enable tray icon and you can always see the gpu temp without the graph. A vast amount of card clocks available at Hwbot...check it out.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Click on tool icon then monitoring tab...check boxes you want enabled.
> 
> Also enable tray icon and you can always see the gpu temp without the graph. A vast amount of card clocks available at Hwbot...check it out.



 Thanks for the quick response. I don't know if we are looking at the same thing? I know i've had this option in older versions in the past, but look at my options below. No gpu temp in monitor tab...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

When i go to User Interface I can see in the pic where it should be.. and has always been in the past..


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

I just reset everything and noticed I do have my memory overclocked from 1245 to 1275... but that doesn't have anything to do with the GPU temp not showing up.. just an update on my memory overclock...

 Oh, and the reset didn't bring back my GPU temp's either.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Also, for now i've just been using TPU GPU-Z to check temps, but i did like the option to have it in precision. I've always bought EVGA when going with the green team. So, I've been using precision for awhile now... just stopped monitoring temps.

Edit: Re worded my statement.. It sounded like i just pull for the green team.. I love the red team just as much... if not better in some cases.. I miss the days of the 9700 pro... hehehe


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2010)

Anybody have any ideas?.. Sorry, but am I not understanding the monitoring options? I feel that it's something simple, but I'm just over looking something...  
*
Edit: I've found this on Evga's forum. Seems this is a problem with nvidia drivers. Sorry guys, I should have went there first... I was just trying to create conversation with my team members.... and maybe being a little lazy.. hehehe *


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 14, 2010)

Mindweaver, just click anywhere in the graphs window, hold down the button and you can move the list of graphs up or down until you see the temps.  There's, Framerate, core clock, shader clock, memory clock, and temperature - 5 things and only room for 4.

Don't feel bad.  I found it by accident myself.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Mindweaver, just click anywhere in the graphs window, hold down the button and you can move the list of graphs up or down until you see the temps.  There's, Framerate, core clock, shader clock, memory clock, and temperature - 5 things and only room for 4.
> 
> Don't feel bad.  I found it by accident myself.



Thanks for the response brotha, but trust me I've done that... It's not there.. I checked on EVGA, and it seems to be a problem with nvidia drivers after 190. In the link above explains the problem. I've not applied the fix yet, but I will later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2010)

Try MSI Afterburner then,  I use it on my Palit card...:  http://downloads.guru3d.com/MSI-AfterBurner-1.41-download-2410.html


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you tried deleting the app and download/install again? Maybe not use the skin? All I can think of bro...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 14, 2010)

Go get Precision 1.9.0 - It's available now. 

http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2010)

Precision is cute,  but doesn't allow me to drop vcore when I want.  Which is most of the time.  Afterburner still is best.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 14, 2010)

^ We have ELEET for that.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmmm.  I'm using 195.62 drivers and don't see those issues with Precision.  Also, I have an EVGA nforce board, Precision is the only tool that works reliably for me.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 14, 2010)

I prefer to use the older drivers much of the time. 185.85 gets the most use around my place.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 14, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I prefer to use the older drivers much of the time. 185.85 gets the most use around my place.



Thanks for the info.  Saved me a search through the forum.

I've been having issues with rig3 in my sig.  Whichever instance I launch second, gets an UNSTABLE_MACHINE once it finishes a job and starts a new one.  I have to delete files, shutdown the machine, then relaunch.  P-I-T-A!  Been running with the current config for months.  No issued until today.  I'm going to try rolling back the driver, and will probably cleanup the stock TIM and reapply some good stuff this weekend.


----------



## Edito (Jan 14, 2010)

Mindweaver ur not alone im having exactly the same issue as u since don't remember but i could notice that its not about EVGA precision its about nvidia drivers if every time i update nvidia drivers the temp monitor feature desappears remember if u updated ur nvidia drivers the only option u have is the EVGA 1.9.0 im dowloading now to fix the same issue as u... good luck...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have found the latest drivers to be very buggy when running benchmarks. That's the primary reason I tend to stick with the older ones. Don't know if they tried to pack too many features into them or what...they sure are a pita to DL as well.


----------



## Edito (Jan 14, 2010)

i think ur right rickss69 with the old drivers i can run benchmarks in a better way and with the new i can run but could run better...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## Edito (Jan 14, 2010)

downloaded EVGA 1.9.0 and new beta drivers from nvidia and nothing i gave up long time ago...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2010)

I've applied the fix in the link I posted above fixed my problem. By deleting all instances of of *RmThermalProviderInfo* and *RmThermalProviderNum*  entries in the registry. Then restarting your pc. It seems the newer Nvidia drivers 190.+ are reporting corrupted thermal sensor information to the registry. 

Just follow the directions in the link above.


----------

